# Sold as an Electric Yellow.



## TheRandis (Mar 30, 2020)

I told the lfs employee I wanted an electric Yellow and did not inspect the bag before I got home. 
It looks to me more like a female Elongatus Ornatus. Anyone confirm?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

elongatus ornatus is correct... the juvenile males look like that too, and your fish looks small.... as it grows, you will know if it's male or female.


----------



## TheRandis (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks Fogelhund. You are right. 
It's about 1.25" right now.


----------

